# Where would we find this



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

To keep on motorhoming I think we need an unusual vehicle. 
A low step into the van, A passage width enough for a walking frame, A bed that is only 17" high including the mattress.A shower that has a seat, rather than putting one in that is too big for the cubical.Room to get into the front without having to be a contortionist.The bathroom to be across the back.this means having a lounge and a separate bed area, 2 singles or double with access both sides, not a french bed.

mission impossible springs to mind.:frown2::frown2:

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ask Kev to build you one:wink2::laugh:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Funny you should say that, as it did come to mind, but it would take too long I think.

Maybe find the base and have it converted. Kev is too busy on his comp or phone and searching for his elusive vantopia.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Geoff's answer is a sensible one though Phil. A self build is the way to go. What about a converted Library bus? We have one that sometimes comes here as the locals think kindles etc are Witchcraft and I think it has a lift on the back. Ill have a look next time it comes (not very often). Could even hijack it for you.

Looks a good size as well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here you go Cabby!!! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wheelchai...214370?hash=item1a15f038a2:g:QbAAAOSw7ehXRbj9

And just up the road from you. Looks good to go.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks like that one was adapted by Nivarna Mobility. They have more here. http://www.nirvanamobility.co.uk/adapted-motorhomes-caravans/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Funny you should say that, as it did come to mind, but it would take too long I think.
> 
> Maybe find the base and have it converted. Kev is too busy on his comp or phone and searching for his elusive vantopia.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


I would normally jump at the chance Phil, but I seem to be struggling myself lately, and it would just take too long, plus I've sold/selling off a lot of my tools anyway, just kept enough to have a play now and then.

But there are a few firms which make them, so look on Google, motorhomes for handicapped or disabled


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Also this link might work for conversions, trouble is they are not cheap.

http://www.auctioneers.co.uk/auction-sale/ambulances-for-sale.php?gclid=CLDau8-s6M0CFUs6GwodL0MJWw


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby

I know you have mentioned (shhh whisper it) getting a caravan in the past.

If you get the chance have a look at Adria, they produce caravans specifically equipped for circumstances you are in (large access doorway, low step and a LOT of clear space inside. They are also finished to a fabulous standard, the one I saw (suitable layout you are looking for, but I have no idea of the model but it was pretty large) the inside was like a luxury yacht !!

Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

How about any of these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...isabled.TRS0&_nkw=disabled+motorhome&_sacat=0


----------

